# Comics  > Image Comics >  Gideon Falls

## your_name_here

New to the forums and didn't see another thread about this comic so I couldn't resist.
Is anyone reading this title? So far, it's been amazing and downright scary. I have no idea where it's going to go and I love it.

----------


## FluffySheep

I've been reading it. Admittedly, I haven't read issues #4 and #5 yet but I've got them in my "to read" pile. I'm really liking it so far. Love the weird, eerie feel to it and really love the art.

----------


## seismic-2

I'm a fan of blends of realism, horror, and the supernatural (think: _Kill Or Be Killed_), and this title currently fits that slot on my reading list.  Well done all around.

----------


## FluffySheep

> I'm a fan of blends of realism, horror, and the supernatural (think: _Kill Or Be Killed_), and this title currently fits that slot on my reading list.  Well done all around.


I had a feeling that Gideon Falls would fill the void nicely that KOBK left behind, and I'm really pleased that it has.

----------


## Ying Ko

It's pretty good and I'm really digging the art... Hasn't really blown my mind or anything yet, but I'll stick with it.

----------


## AmiMizuno

It's this going to be a TV series?

----------


## capuga

> It's this going to be a TV series?


Pretty sure I saw news that it was being developed.

----------


## ed2962

One of the best comics out there right now. While it's gotten positive responses, I'm surprised that more people aren't raving about it.

----------


## Adset

i've only read the first two issues so i'm behind, but the lemire/sorrentino duo has been excellent on everything they've done.

----------


## Bloodbones

This book is very good! Didn't read #6 yet and can't wait.

----------


## mrbrklyn

> New to the forums and didn't see another thread about this comic so I couldn't resist.
> Is anyone reading this title? So far, it's been amazing and downright scary. I have no idea where it's going to go and I love it.


I haven't read this, but I heard very good things about it.  It is a few top 10 current titles.

----------


## seismic-2

I just finished reading #6 (for the first time; I suspect I shall re-read it several times before the next issue!).  What a trip.

----------


## daningotham

> i've only read the first two issues so i'm behind, but the lemire/sorrentino duo has been excellent on everything they've done.


Totally agree.  I loved their Green Arrow run and Old Man Logan was awesome too.  Sorrentino is my favorite artist.  His art is just so detailed.  And when he does his 2 page spreads it's just amazing.  Gideon Falls is no exception.

----------


## John Keyt

> I just finished reading #6 (for the first time; I suspect I shall re-read it several times before the next issue!).  What a trip.


Just finished reading issue 6 myself , been hooked on this series since it debuted .  Hopefully the tv series will do it justice .

----------


## ed2962

> Just finished reading issue 6 myself , been hooked on this series since it debuted .  Hopefully the tv series will do it justice .


If it makes it to screen even if it's well scripted and well acted, it'll lose something in translation. Part of what makes it so great is how well it uses the language of comics.

----------


## FluffySheep

I don't think I'd watch the TV series if it does get made. I didn't really enjoy going from reading Outcast and then watching that as a TV show, and I have a feeling it would be the same situation with Gideon Falls. For me anyway.

----------


## soundsci

> If it makes it to screen even if it's well scripted and well acted, it'll lose something in translation. Part of what makes it so great is how well it uses the language of comics.


I feel like the art is so much a part of the book that it'd just look boring on screen.

----------


## mrbrklyn

> I feel like the art is so much a part of the book that it'd just look boring on screen.


That would be a great book.  It is hard to make the translation of a good comic to the screen.  It is not the same media.  Maybe I should read this book.

----------


## new_onslaught

Hey guys! Have you heard of any plans for a hardcover edition?

----------


## awayne83

> Hey guys! Have you heard of any plans for a hardcover edition?


No news as of yet

----------


## Abe

> Hey guys! Have you heard of any plans for a hardcover edition?


Next week?

https://www.previewsworld.com/Catalog/JUL189199

----------


## Spike-X

I've been reading issues on Comixology as they drop to $1.99. I've been enjoying it a lot. The art is amazing.

----------


## your_name_here

Anyone catch the latest issue? Wow!

----------


## LooneyKoala

> Anyone catch the latest issue? Wow!


Wow pretty much sums it up!! This series just keeps getting better and better!!

----------


## your_name_here

Almost a year in and I still have no idea what to expect

----------


## LooneyKoala

> Almost a year in and I still have no idea what to expect


Me neither, in the best possible way!!

----------


## your_name_here

Does anyone have a theory on the mysterious Bishop who keeps ringing? He feels so disconnected from the plot but yet I imagine he’s closer to it all than we realise.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

The Bishop feels invested in Father Fred staying in Gideon Falls and finding the Black Barn. So maybe he's a former member of the ploughmen?

----------


## Scott M Davis

I bought the first trade yesterday.

What a read.

----------


## seismic-2

The art work showing Father Fred in the Gideon Falls garbage dump and Norton Sinclair in the urban lot garbage dump as being visually two sides of the same scene, and then the panel layout that traces each separate plot thread by displaying them as literal threads that wind around each other - that was inspired, and its execution must have required a lot of tough design work.  This is a comic that just keeps pulling you further in, every time.

----------


## ed2962

Latest issue...BAM!

----------


## your_name_here

Incredible issue. I don’t know how Sorrentino does it.

What a twist with the two leads.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

I bought Volume 1 and look forward to rereading it. 

Yesterday's issue was a game changer. Does Sinclair's machine rip a hole in spacetime? is there a gideon falls multiverse?

----------


## Qwerty

It's what outcast should have been.  It sorta reminds me of the show Miracles

----------


## your_name_here

> I bought Volume 1 and look forward to rereading it. 
> 
> Yesterday's issue was a game changer. Does Sinclair's machine rip a hole in spacetime? is there a gideon falls multiverse?


That’s what it seems. Great twist as I assumed both main characters were in the same universe.

----------


## FluffySheep

I've finally read issues 10 and 11. Still the best book I'm pulling at the moment. The unpredictability, the twist and the art! Amazing stuff.

----------


## Spike-X

> The art work showing Father Fred in the Gideon Falls garbage dump and Norton Sinclair in the urban lot garbage dump as being visually two sides of the same scene, and then the panel layout that traces each separate plot thread by displaying them as literal threads that wind around each other - that was inspired, and its execution must have required a lot of tough design work.  This is a comic that just keeps pulling you further in, every time.


If Andrea Sorrentino doesn't get an Eisner for this series, then I don't even see the point of them.

----------


## seismic-2

I've been behind in my comics reading, so I just now got around to reading #11.  Er, um, ah... wow.  'Nuff said.

----------


## Spike-X

> If Andrea Sorrentino doesn't get an Eisner for this series, then I don't even see the point of them.


He didn't even get nominated. That's some bullshit right there.

----------


## your_name_here

> He didn't even gt nominated. That's some bullshit right there.


Yep. His art is just getting better and better, too. Issue 12 was another phenomenal looking issue.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

I bought Volume 2: Original Sins and I'm enjoying it.

----------


## LooneyKoala

Every single issue blows me away and #13 is no different!!

----------


## LooneyKoala

> If Andrea Sorrentino doesn't get an Eisner for this series, then I don't even see the point of them.





> He didn't even get nominated. That's some bullshit right there.





> Yep. His art is just getting better and better, too. Issue 12 was another phenomenal looking issue.


It genuinely astonishes me that he wasn’t nominated for his art on this series. Even if the writing was atrocious this would remain the best looking and most visually interesting monthly book on the shelves. I just hope it wins the best new series category, because I’m starting to think it’s one of the best series ever.

----------


## your_name_here

Yep it’s an incredible season. Every new issue doesn’t disappoint...and it’s STILL scary. Even more scary than it was at the beginning, even.

----------


## seismic-2

Issue 16: Wow.  It just gets better and better.

----------


## Sparko

Any idea on how long the series will run for? I read the first trade but rather read it all in one binge as opposed to waiting it out. And I do own the second trade and have pre-ordered 3&4 on Amazon. I’d still just rather binge it all.

----------


## your_name_here

> Any idea on how long the series will run for? I read the first trade but rather read it all in one binge as opposed to waiting it out. And I do own the second trade and have pre-ordered 3&4 on Amazon. I’d still just rather binge it all.


No idea. It’s progressing but still kinda feels like there’s loads more to tell

----------


## Ying Ko

This book really surprised me how many weird twists and turns it's taken. I've been reading it monthly and it's solid, but for sure this is one of those titles you should trade wait.

----------


## Sparko

> This book really surprised me how many weird twists and turns it's taken. I've been reading it monthly and it's solid, but for sure this is one of those titles you should trade wait.


I’m on a tight budget too, so trade waiting makes sense for me. I would love to be able to support the comic in local stores from the get go, I really would, but even then, I might just hold off on reading anything till whatever series is done. One of the things I love about Image is that most titles are gonna end at some point. They are finite. I love me my Spider-Man, and several other Marvel titles, but it’s nice to have an ending on stories too.

----------


## FluffySheep

> This book really surprised me how many weird twists and turns it's taken. I've been reading it monthly and it's solid, but for sure this is one of those titles you should trade wait.


I'm considering switching to trade waiting now. I'm still enjoying it but I'm going through a bit of a reading slump at the moment, so I'm leaving big gaps in between reading the single issues and forgetting what I've read/what's happened before. If I do trim my pull list down, Gideon Falls will be one that I drop and switch to trades.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

I bought volume 3 yesterday.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

https://www.horrornewsnetwork.net/ja...-gideon-falls/

news on the TV show front.

----------


## cgh

Possible *spoilers* ahead for anyone not caught up: 

Anyone care to speculate on just who or what exactly the toothy-grinned guy is? It's become clear he possesses people he feels are "gateways" and he is trying to get "out", but of what I am not sure. And the various towns of Gideon Falls seem to exist in multiple realities. At first I thought it was time travel but instead it seems like a multiverse kind of thing.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

The toothy grin guy is Satan or some other demon.

----------


## cgh

> The toothy grin guy is Satan or some other demon.


That occurred to me but it seems kind of obvious. I was thinking an actual alien. However, it can possess people, like Norton Sinclair, so maybe you're right. Then there was that sort of cosmic, Kirby crackle scene. Not sure what that was all about - interdimensional travel? A black hole?

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

> That occurred to me but it seems kind of obvious. I was thinking an actual alien. However, it can possess people, like Norton Sinclair, so maybe you're right. Then there was that sort of cosmic, Kirby crackle scene. Not sure what that was all about - interdimensional travel? A black hole?


Maybe its an alien who inspired our version of Satan?

----------


## cgh

> Maybe its an alien who inspired our version of Satan?


That had not occurred to me. It feels almost Morrison-like. In fact, the entire story feels sort of like a Morrison creation except the characters are the usual instantly relatable Lemire creations.

----------


## your_name_here

My understanding is these are other dimensions, the smiley-face spider thing (whatever the hell it is) lives either inbetween these realities or on “the other side” of them...and is trying to use “gateways” in order for it to be released into our worlds.

The new issue was incredible...it’s really ramping up now, but I still can’t work out if we are only just getting started or if we’re ramping up towards an end.

----------


## seismic-2

As I understand it, the device (the "pentoculus") that was built by the "original" Norton Sinclair apparently ruptured the multiverse and linked them together via a manifestation of the Black Barn in each.  We are told that the smiling man entered into the crack that links the different Gideon Falls, but we don't know where he came from.  It seems at least possible, and perhaps likely, that he came from "the center" of those linkages that the bishop has been able to approach but not get close enough to.  Is "the center" a trans-dimensional sort of black hole around which the multiverse revolves, might it be essentially a sentient entity, and if so, could the smiling man be a representation (in our world) of the center itself?

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

> Any idea on how long the series will run for? I read the first trade but rather read it all in one binge as opposed to waiting it out. And I do own the second trade and have pre-ordered 3&4 on Amazon. I’d still just rather binge it all.


Its probably less than 50. Maybe 30/40ish issues?

----------


## seismic-2

I just read #20.  What a long, strange trip it's been.  Every page is a surprise.

----------


## your_name_here

There’s no words. What an issue.

----------


## seismic-2

Issue #21.  What an absolutely astonishing head trip, both visually and in terms of narrative.  This ain't your standard comic book, by many light years.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

I thought it was a little underwhelming but maybe it would read better in trade.

----------


## your_name_here

> I thought it was a little underwhelming but maybe it would read better in trade.


What was it you found underwhelming?

----------


## your_name_here

Can’t believe this is ending this month. I’ll be sad to see it go but glad it’s ending on it’s own terms

----------


## seismic-2

Will we ever understand just what it's all about?

----------


## your_name_here

> Will we ever understand just what it's all about?


I think we’ve been given enough answers at the moment. But I’d like to see how they wrap EVERYTHING up in this finale. There seems to still be a lot to do.

----------


## Swamp Thing 2099

> I think we’ve been given enough answers at the moment. But I’d like to see how they wrap EVERYTHING up in this finale. There seems to still be a lot to do.


Luckily they have eighty pages.

----------


## Swamp Thing 2099

> Will we ever understand just what it's all about?


I mean, yeah. I've never had any trouble following it, but then again, I've been, y'know...reading it.

----------


## your_name_here

> Luckily they have eighty pages.


80 pages of Sorrentino art sounds like a Christmas dream come true. What outstanding art.

----------


## Qwerty

Am I the only one who thinks they tanked the ending?  I love the book and his Andrea's art but being forced to rotate the book as I was reading and still not being able to tell the order of some of the speech bubbles.  It just didnt do it for me.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

I think it just lost itself along the way. Maybe it would hold up better in a reread?

----------


## your_name_here

I loved it. An absolutely outstanding finale, wrapping up pretty much everything as best as they could. It was slightly rushed, but I would rather that than it overstay it’s welcome.

Looking forward to a reread.

----------


## gohei_

I just read the first issue of this (it was free on Comixology). It's pretty interesting and I might continue reading.
The first 4 volumes are on sale at The moment.

----------


## your_name_here

> I just read the first issue of this (it was free on Comixology). It's pretty interesting and I might continue reading.
> The first 4 volumes are on sale at The moment.


You certainly won’t regret it.

----------


## gohei_

> You certainly won’t regret it.


I about to finish vol 1, and yeah, I'm gonna get the rest of them.  :Cool:

----------


## seismic-2

> Am I the only one who thinks they tanked the ending?


I wouldn't so much say that they tanked the ending as that they failed to stick it.  The resolution was kind of... meh.  The art, of course, was dazzling.

----------


## Vordan

> Am I the only one who thinks they tanked the ending?  I love the book and his Andrea's art but being forced to rotate the book as I was reading and still not being able to tell the order of some of the speech bubbles.  It just didnt do it for me.


Just read the whole thing. Ending did not impress, felt like Lemire wrote himself into a corner and didnt know how to write himself out. Shame too since I was overall enjoying it.

*spoilers:*
 The hell was even the point on ending on a cliffhanger of Danny maybe being possessed? 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## your_name_here

> Just read the whole thing. Ending did not impress, felt like Lemire wrote himself into a corner and didn’t know how to write himself out. Shame too since I was overall enjoying it.
> 
> *spoilers:*
>  The hell was even the point on ending on a cliffhanger of Danny maybe being possessed? 
> *end of spoilers*


I thought as we approached the end that the best way to end this story might be similar to Stephen Kings The Dark Tower...in that we start exactly where we began, and we just hope they took something with them from their past experience of it all to give us a new outcome.
I thought that would’ve been sweet, anyway.

----------


## Jekyll

Just finished volume 1. Not sure I say I would like it but damn if I’m not intrigued and want to know what happens next. I have no idea how any of you read this in floppy format though those endings would have driven me crazy.

----------


## Spike-X

> Just finished volume 1. Not sure I say I would like it but damn if I’m not intrigued and want to know what happens next. I have no idea how any of you read this in floppy format though those endings would have driven me crazy.


I bought it digitally. Usually I'd wait a few months then read a bunch in a row.

Digital is definitely not the best format for that wonderful, mind-bending art. I'll be buying the HCs when they come out.

----------


## gohei_

> I bought it digitally. Usually I'd wait a few months then read a bunch in a row.
> 
> Digital is definitely not the best format for that wonderful, mind-bending art. I'll be buying the HCs when they come out.


I'm with you. I read the first 4 trades digitally but I felt like I was missing out on the art, and once the hardcover was announced I decided to stop reading and wait for that instead.

----------


## Capsol

I just pre ordered the Deluxe Edition.  Cannot wait to read this for the first time and experience Andrea Sorrentino's art in a nice format like this.  :Smile:

----------


## gohei_

> I just pre ordered the Deluxe Edition.  Cannot wait to read this for the first time and experience Andrea Sorrentino's art in a nice format like this.


Just ordered my copy as well. Hope vol 2 is not far beind!

----------

